# A good night of calling ruined by a wolf....



## kdog70 (Sep 1, 2008)

Went out last night my first stand took a small male with my shotgun nice and easy work came running in full speed after i turned on the E-caller. Next stand didn't see anything but the next stand sitting on a long power line with my AR-10 a few minutes after i turned the caller off I seen a big gray "coyote" running from a long ways away. I was watching it through the scope as it was putting a pretty good trot towards me. After it closed from 500+ yards to about 150 I realized i was watching a 100 pound "coyote". I stood up put back on my orange the wolf just sat and watched me so i fired my gun twice in the ground and it just sat there and watched me. I was pretty scared so I put on the fastest walk out of the woods I have done in a long time. Being in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and it being the first wolf i have seen I was pretty scared i wont be going to that stand for a few days.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol that sucks... luckily there weren't a pack of them


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

There's nothing worse than calling in a big predator that you're not allowed to shoot and isn't scared of you! I've never called in a wolf, but I did manage to get a mountain lion to come in when I was coyote hunting in northern MN. I never saw it, but there was fresh snow when I went in and my boot tracks were the only ones there walking in. Walking back out it was apparent a big, BIG cat was following behind me. I went about 1/2 mile through thick woods and into an open field in the middle of it. I realized about 1/2 way back to the truck the tracks were there and it was following me. Scared the bejusus out of me since all I had was a 17 hmr! I knew it would be fine for that area for coyotes, but there's no way it would've taken down the lion if it decided I looked tasty enough. Next week after that a neighbors dog got taken into a tree by what we think would've been the same cat


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow. Thats crazy!!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

weasle414 said:


> There's nothing worse than calling in a big predator that you're not allowed to shoot and isn't scared of you! I've never called in a wolf, but I did manage to get a mountain lion to come in when I was coyote hunting in northern MN. I never saw it, but there was fresh snow when I went in and my boot tracks were the only ones there walking in. Walking back out it was apparent a big, BIG cat was following behind me. I went about 1/2 mile through thick woods and into an open field in the middle of it. I realized about 1/2 way back to the truck the tracks were there and it was following me. Scared the bejusus out of me since all I had was a 17 hmr! I knew it would be fine for that area for coyotes, but there's no way it would've taken down the lion if it decided I looked tasty enough. Next week after that a neighbors dog got taken into a tree by what we think would've been the same cat


you can kill them in self defense. you better call a game warden as soon as possible also, but that 17 hmr might be hard to kill it maybe just wound it or something to scare it.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

nosib said:


> maybe just wound it or something to scare it.


Or piss it off :roll:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

The 3 S's....


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

varmit b gone said:


> nosib said:
> 
> 
> > maybe just wound it or something to scare it.
> ...


No kidding, that's just what I was thinking! I knew I could kill it in self defense, but I also knew it'd kill me before I could pump enough of those 22 grain bullets into it!!!

Anyone know if it's legal to carry a pistol while coyote hunting with a rifle? I want to go back to that place soon because I know there's coyotes and foxes and even bobcats there, but I'm honestly kinda scared to go without my .44..


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

as long as your 18 you should but i dont know if id take a 44 id take something alittle more comfortable to shoot because youre not going to have time to get properly prepared for the shot, but i guess if your comfortable with it or thats all you have it would work


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

maybe you should invest in a pistol if you bring that 17 hmr out if you already don't have one.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well we've got 2 pistols... a .22 and a .44. I'm more comfortable with the .44 when it comes to security with something like that.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

You didnt have a whole lot to worry about. I'de be more afraid of a whitetail buck in rut.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

kdog70 said:


> Went out last night my first stand took a small male with my shotgun nice and easy work came running in full speed after i turned on the E-caller. Next stand didn't see anything but the next stand sitting on a long power line with my AR-10 a few minutes after i turned the caller off I seen a big gray "coyote" running from a long ways away. I was watching it through the scope as it was putting a pretty good trot towards me. After it closed from 500+ yards to about 150 I realized i was watching a 100 pound "coyote". I stood up put back on my orange the wolf just sat and watched me so i fired my gun twice in the ground and it just sat there and watched me. I was pretty scared so I put on the fastest walk out of the woods I have done in a long time. Being in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and it being the first wolf i have seen I was pretty scared i wont be going to that stand for a few days.


You don't have too much to worry about from the wolves, it may have changed but the last time I looked there had never been a documented pure bred wolf attack on a human in the U.S. Keep after those yotes, I've lived my whole life in the UP except for a few months of travelling every year and I can't believe how many coyotes there have been across the Yoop the last 5 years.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

kdog70 said:


> Went out last night my first stand took a small male with my shotgun nice and easy work came running in full speed after i turned on the E-caller. Next stand didn't see anything but the next stand sitting on a long power line with my AR-10 a few minutes after i turned the caller off I seen a big gray "coyote" running from a long ways away. I was watching it through the scope as it was putting a pretty good trot towards me. After it closed from 500+ yards to about 150 I realized i was watching a 100 pound "coyote". I stood up put back on my orange the wolf just sat and watched me so i fired my gun twice in the ground and it just sat there and watched me. I was pretty scared so I put on the fastest walk out of the woods I have done in a long time. Being in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and it being the first wolf i have seen I was pretty scared i wont be going to that stand for a few days.


Ruined? I think you got lucky to see a hell of a show. Put it into perspective there bud.


----------

